

Silicon Valley Says Step Away From the Device - donohoe
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/24/technology/silicon-valley-worries-about-addiction-to-devices.html?src=twr

======
nerdfiles
This is absurd. Just use something like /.'s "interesting" label/along with
other labels instead of "like" so that users are motivated to categorize FB
content. Then allow them to automate the posting of their own "X" label
content. FB needs to stop being closed w/r/t the greater web. It's compelling
people to talk about themselves and not to explore the Web or language.

FB can fix this by adding richness to its experience. It can only do that by
making the tool actually motivate users to share knowledge instead of share
narcissism (where I'm going, what I've done, what I said, what I'm wearing,
who I'm dating, etc.).

Now FB is infecting my daily life because most people essentially only wish to
talk in memes. They talk as if they were speaking from a statusbox. It's
adage-like, but vacuous and insipid since these people aren't reading or
educating themselves.

Facebooking is a cognitive disease, as they're admitting, except the point "we
want dopamine anyway" is irrelevant. Don't fucking hack your users. Why admit
that as if it were a justification? Bluntly -- you assholes. Stop wasting our
time by constructing faux-justifications simply because the English language
allows for them to look like real justifications.

